# Obama Admits Not Being a Citizen & Muslim Faith



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2011)

Shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone.







YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 28, 2011)

That clip is over 2 years old...it was a freudian slip.  kind of an ironic one though....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2011)

Nah, he needs to be recalled at once.  He's 100% muslim and a Kenyan citizen.  He needs to go back home.


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/55321-only-kenya.html


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2011)

is being a Muslim any worse than any other religion, I mean seriously?


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 28, 2011)

Dude, that's blashemy! You as an American,you have to be an average white male!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2011)

but I despise all religions equally, no discrimination here.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2011)

If you really drill down and look at the message being conveyed in Islam, I'd say yes it is worse than other religion.  They're definitely not all the same by any stretch.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> If you really drill down and look at the message being conveyed in Islam, I'd say yes it is worse than other religion.  They're definitely not all the same by any stretch.



and what is the message being conveyed by Islam?


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 28, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> If you really drill down and look at the message being conveyed in Islam, I'd say yes it is worse than other religion.  They're definitely not all the same by any stretch.



Yeah, if your not the white devil! Just saying!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 29, 2011)

Prince said:


> and what is the message being conveyed by Islam?



Complex.  Kill or enslave those who won't convert.  The entire world under Islamic law.  Follow the example set by Muhammad, who just happens to have been a pirate, pedophile, and a mass murderer.  Those are just a few examples.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Complex.  Kill or enslave those who won't convert.  The entire world under Islamic law.  Follow the example set by Muhammad, who just happens to have been a pirate, pedophile, and a mass murderer.  Those are just a few examples.



Mass genocide, slavery, and sex with underage girls has been a practice of the majority of human cultures regardless of which religion they practiced. I dislike Islam plenty, but you can't single out Islam with the reasons you listed. Maybe you forgot the evil deeds done by the faces of the people who's pictures exist on our currency?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 29, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Mass genocide, slavery, and sex with underage girls has been a practice of the majority of human cultures regardless of which religion they practiced. I dislike Islam plenty, but you can't single out Islam with the reasons you listed. Maybe you forgot the evil deeds done by the faces of the people who's pictures exist on our currency?



I use a debit card and it has Mickey Mouse on it. I knew he was an evil bastard.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Mass genocide, slavery, and sex with underage girls has been a practice of the majority of human cultures regardless of which religion they practiced. I dislike Islam plenty, but you can't single out Islam with the reasons you listed. Maybe you forgot the evil deeds done by the faces of the people who's pictures exist on our currency?



How about the century in which the acts are committed?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 29, 2011)

DOMS said:


> How about the century in which the acts are committed?



STFU DOMS. Micky Mouse hasn't even been around that long.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 29, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Mass genocide, slavery, and sex with underage girls has been a practice of the majority of human cultures regardless of which religion they practiced. I dislike Islam plenty, but you can't single out Islam with the reasons you listed. Maybe you forgot the evil deeds done by the faces of the people who's pictures exist on our currency?



Underage is one thing, but prepubescent is another.

Anyhoo, I don't idolize Thomas Jefferson, George Washington, Ben Franklin, etc., as messengers of God whom I'm supposed to model my life after either.  Nor do I propose death to those who don't agree with them.  

Besides, native Americans were heathens who ran around naked and practiced a pagan religion.  If we hadn't taken over, they never would've known Christ.  No one ever said the road to salvation was easy and painless.


----------



## DEATH MATCH (Jan 29, 2011)

Barry has a muslim faith any rocket scientist can see that.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 29, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Mass genocide, slavery, and sex with underage girls has been a practice of the majority of human cultures regardless of which religion they practiced. I dislike Islam plenty, but you can't single out Islam with the reasons you listed. Maybe you forgot the evil deeds done by the faces of the people who's pictures exist on our currency?



I think you should name these evil deeds of our founder so we can address them one at a time and compare them to those of Islamic leaders.  Maybe we can gain some perspective.


----------



## MDR (Jan 29, 2011)

Prince said:


> but I despise all religions equally, no discrimination here.



Agree 100%


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2011)

DOMS said:


> How about the century in which the acts are committed?



Wow, how profound DOMS!  You think I don't take that into consideration? My grandparents were wed and had children before my grandmother was 16. They had a more functional marriage and family than anyone I know of today. But today their arrangement would be considered immoral and illegal.    

Which, by the way, was my point. Keep things in prospective. GearsMcShithead is going off on a rant about Muhammad who in all likelihood is a mostly fictional character in a book of nonsense written by savages. If you are going to judge the president based on his alleged belief in Islam, you might as well judge Modern day Christians by the Old Testament. Yeah, that sounds ridiculous doesn't it, well there you go. 

My bullshit-o-meter got set off, and I just felt the need to chime in. There are so many things to legitimately criticize Obama about, but tards keep bringing up stupid shit instead.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Underage is one thing, but prepubescent is another.
> 
> Anyhoo, I don't idolize Thomas Jefferson, George Washington, Ben Franklin, etc., as messengers of God whom I'm supposed to model my life after either.  Nor do I propose death to those who don't agree with them.
> 
> Besides, native Americans were heathens who ran around naked and practiced a pagan religion.  If we hadn't taken over, they never would've known Christ.  No one ever said the road to salvation was easy and painless.



So, you know Christ? Next time you talk to him, tell him I am going to kick him in the balls next time I see him.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Wow, how profound DOMS!  You think I don't take that into consideration? My grandparents were wed and had children before my grandmother was 16. They had a more functional marriage and family than anyone I know of today. But today their arrangement would be considered immoral and illegal.
> 
> Which, by the way, was my point. Keep things in prospective. GearsMcShithead is going off on a rant about Muhammad who in all likelihood is a mostly fictional character in a book of nonsense written by savages. If you are going to judge the president based on his alleged belief in Islam, you might as well judge Modern day Christians by the Old Testament. Yeah, that sounds ridiculous doesn't it, well there you go.
> 
> My bullshit-o-meter got set off, and I just felt the need to chime in. There are so many things to legitimately criticize Obama about, but tards keep bringing up stupid shit instead.



I'm not judging Obama Hussein by Muslims of old, I'm going so by modern day Muslims.[/QUOTE]

I think we had a bit of a disconnect. You seem to be talking about how Mohammed relates to Obama (or not), whereas I was talking about Muslims and Christians in general. You post was kind of vague on the exact topic, hence my mistake.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I'm not judging Obama Hussein by Muslims of old, I'm going so by modern day Muslims.
> 
> I think we had a bit of a disconnect. You seem to be talking about how Mohammed relates to Obama (or not), whereas I was talking about Muslims and Christians in general. You post was kind of vague on the exact topic, hence my mistake.



I would suspect all of my posts can be vague. I don't even know what I'm talking anymore. I have given up on censoring my thoughts, and my thoughts have become so incoherent that I question my own sanity. I figured you guys were use to it by now.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I would suspect all of my posts can be vague. I don't even know what I'm talking anymore. I have given up on censoring my thoughts, and my thoughts have become so incoherent that I question my own sanity. I figured you guys were use to it by now.



What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 29, 2011)

kelju said:


> i would suspect all of my posts can be vague. I don't even know what i'm talking anymore. I have given up on censoring my thoughts, and my thoughts have become so incoherent that i question my own sanity. I figured you guys were use to it by now.



lmao!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I was being satirical in the last line of my post back up ^ there.  My point was, yes our founders committed genocide against the natives.  But,l unlike Muslims who gloss over the barbaric, murderous acts of their prophet, at least we learn from the misdeeds of our ancestors and attempt not to repeat them.  Ask any muslim how they feel about the fact that their self proclaimed prophet was a pedophile who ruled over his people with an iron fist and murdered anyone who defied him.  They will simply try to change the subject.

I always find it comical the way that people like KelfaggotJew claim to despise all religions equally, yet they get so bent out of shape when you criticize Islam.  The irony I tell ya!

Yes, the old testament is full of similar violence.  Moses was no better than Mohammad.  But, modern christians rely mostly on the New Testament.  Regardless, there are simply stark differences b/w the two, not just the books, but the masses that follow both faiths and how they get along with neighbouring people who practice different faiths.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Okay, I was being satirical in the last line of my post back up ^ there.  My point was, yes our founders committed genocide against the natives.  But,l unlike Muslims who gloss over the barbaric, murderous acts of their prophet, at least we learn from the misdeeds of our ancestors and attempt not to repeat them.  Ask any muslim how they feel about the fact that their self proclaimed prophet was a pedophile who ruled over his people with an iron fist and murdered anyone who defied him.  *They will simply try to change the subject.*



Who the hell are you kidding?! If you say that in the wrong country, you can be killed. In some places, with the law on the side of the murderers.


----------



## SFW (Jan 29, 2011)

plus they stink.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Okay, I was being satirical in the last line of my post back up ^ there.  My point was, yes our founders committed genocide against the natives.  But,l unlike Muslims who gloss over the barbaric, murderous acts of their prophet, at least we learn from the misdeeds of our ancestors and attempt not to repeat them.  Ask any muslim how they feel about the fact that their self proclaimed prophet was a pedophile who ruled over his people with an iron fist and murdered anyone who defied him.  They will simply try to change the subject.
> 
> I always find it comical the way that people like KelfaggotJew claim to despise all religions equally, yet they get so bent out of shape when you criticize Islam.  The irony I tell ya!
> 
> Yes, the old testament is full of similar violence.  Moses was no better than Mohammad.  But, modern christians rely mostly on the New Testament.  Regardless, there are simply stark differences b/w the two, not just the books, but the masses that follow both faiths and how they get along with neighbouring people who practice different faiths.





ROFL! You don't read many of my posts, do you? Anyone want to chime in on my posts history regarding religions? I'll kiss your ass if you can find a single post by me that has anything positive to say about Islam. You have a bad case of "if your not with us your against us" mentality which is probably my biggest pet peeve about conservatives. 

I return to my main point. You were attacking Obama by using his affiliation with Islam, and then you try to make a comparison to Muhammad. I don't think Obama is out pulling a durga derga throat cutting followed by a stoning to death of some gang raped girl. So the comparison is as ludicrous as comparing George Bush to Abraham or Moses. 

Obama is a failure in my eyes and Islam is a terrible religion. You won't get any argument from me if you say Obama has failed to do pretty much everything he said he would do, and the followers of Islam tend to be violent and nuts. But when you go off on the "Obama the Mooslim" rants, it reminds me of just how fucking dumb most people from Alabama are, and why I am happy I got the hell out.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 29, 2011)

Obama is not just a Muslim.  He's also a communist Muslim.  That's the worst kind.  He's Kenyan Born and was educated in Madrassas in Indonesia.  Why do you think he bowed to The Saudi King?  Where's his birth certificate?  I'm gonna go out on a limb and say he's probably an implant of overseas muslim interests.  He laid low for 15-20 years, then emerged.  

It's no coincidence that what is happening in Egypt began under his watch.  Obama's role is to help overthrow the western "puppet" govts in the ME and replace them with a greater Islamic Caliphate to rule the entire region and wage jihad on the non-converted world.  

You can laugh all you want.  People laughed at Noah and look what happened.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 30, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Obama is not just a Muslim.  He's also a communist Muslim.  That's the worst kind.  He's Kenyan Born and was educated in Madrassas in Indonesia.  Why do you think he bowed to The Saudi King?  Where's his birth certificate?  I'm gonna go out on a limb and say he's probably an implant of overseas muslim interests.  He laid low for 15-20 years, then emerged.
> 
> It's no coincidence that what is happening in Egypt began under his watch.  Obama's role is to help overthrow the western "puppet" govts in the ME and replace them with a greater Islamic Caliphate to rule the entire region and wage jihad on the non-converted world.
> 
> You can laugh all you want.  People laughed at Noah and look what happened.




Damn it, is that a joke, or are you being serious? I honestly can't tell. You had a fairly debatable argument going there until you made a hard left into fantasy land.


----------



## troubador (Jan 30, 2011)

Prince said:


> is being a Muslim any worse than any other religion, I mean seriously?



I can't fathom the depths of western guilt that compels people to make these ridiculous statements. Of course Islam is worse than other religions, otherwise it has been perverted from its origins in bloodshed. It has always been propagated by the sword. Yet there are religions which are pacifistic at their core - Islam, founded by the warlord Muhammad, is not one of them.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh come on!  A religion is a religion.  Fundamentalist Christians are just as dangerous as fundamentalist muslims.  Uhhh, just look at Tim McVeigh.  He was a radical Christian..... Wasn't he?  Oh and the guy who shot Dr. Tiller.   He was just as dangerous as Osama.  How's that for apples and oranges?


----------



## CG (Jan 31, 2011)

Just remember kids, the richest, most powerful and underestimated company in the world... the roman catholic church. Don't fuck with the pope  

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 31, 2011)

Priests, and prolly the pope also, just corn hole little boys.  They don't blow people up.


----------

